# Bare root stock



## Stump Man (Apr 11, 2004)

We used to do a lot of landscaping years ago and bought bare root stock from a wholesale nursery in McMinnville, TN. But I can remember the name. Lookinf maily for burning bush, lilkiacs and forthysia. Thanks


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 11, 2004)

I think the nursery you are thinking of was called Boyd's. There are many nurseries aroung that area, Boyd's was the largest. I don't know if they are still in business, they were five years ago.

Larry


----------



## Sylvatica (Apr 13, 2004)

If it's been a while, I think you might be surprised how many nurseries are in the McMinnville area.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 14, 2004)

*Bare Root Material*

Stumpman, if you want Bare Root Material you will have to hurry. Contact me in this regard if you will. I am about to arrange 30, 30"-36" Cornus kousa to be shipped to a friend in NY. The grower said that he has a lot of Burning Bush also.


----------



## Sylvatica (Apr 14, 2004)

Elmore,
Not to hurt your friends potential sales or badmouth his nursery stock, but I am advising those I know in the nursery business to consider the questionable future (legal status) of euonymus alatus.

It is quickly being understood as a planta-non-grata, making its way onto banned plant lists. We certainly won't be lining any out.

Theoretically though, a grower could keep producing Burning Bush for market areas where it is not a restricted plant, but then the ethical qusetion still remains.

Kousas do make beautiful lining out stock for a nursery.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 14, 2004)

*Burning Bush*

I agree with you on the Euonymus alatus, but people still want them. Same with Bradford Pear. Go figure. I wish Japanese Maples would volunteer around here a little more. Cornus Kousa is nice. This grower claims that this selection will grow about 4' in 2 to 3 years. It is not a recognized cultivar but one that he is budding. I have a Japanese Maple like that. A good purple/red that takes sun and heat. I grafted it once. and will do more this summer. I'll keep a watch on them and who knows, if it is significantly different and an improvement over many other atropurpureums I may register it. At the least I will have a good clone to offer. Here is a photo of the graft that I made last year. Photo made this evening, Wed. 4-14-04.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 14, 2004)

*clones*

Here is the mother tree of that grafted maple that I posted previously. I planted the mother tree too deep and almost lost it two years in a row before I got off my butt and replanted it significantly higher, hence the growth habit. Multiple stems generated around necrotic tissue. This tree is in a lot of exposure and doesn't show any leaf burn and it maintains it's purple/red color with hardly any bronzing out. My goal is to graft a bunch of these and train them into more structurally sound specimens.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 15, 2004)

What do you think the hardiness zone for your cv is?


----------



## Elmore (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hardiness*

Well, you know it was born and raised here in Alabama but it is North Alabama. Zone 7. I would say zone 5 to 6. We have been having frost this week and I have been watching my Maples after each period of frost. Each morning it looks worse, the damage to various cultivars. Thank God we are in a warming trend. Makes a man want to go out and get a Hoop House. The small graft as well as the mother tree were not phased. This doesnot tell us a whole lot as what I have been noticing this week is leaf damage and what may be more important is the ability for the abilities of the woody tissues to withstand prolonged cold. What I worry about now, after these late frosts is disease. Primarily Pseudomonas. All I cando now is spray Phyton 27 in combination with a new Bio-Control product called "Rhapsody".


----------



## Elmore (Apr 16, 2004)

*Trouble Free*

I don't have any problems with Ginkgoes though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Hardiness*

Our big problem is the late frosts we get around now. many of the A. palmatum will bud then get zapped back. A. japonicum seems to work better as far as the number of cvs that we can use

Did you try to enter your own code for the above pic? It was not the type that the board recognizes.



> _Originally posted by Elmore _
> *Well, you know it was born and raised here in Alabama but it is North Alabama. Zone 7. I would say zone 5 to 6. We have been having frost this week and I have been watching my Maples after each period of frost. Each morning it looks worse, the damage to various cultivars. Thank God we are in a warming trend. Makes a man want to go out and get a Hoop House. The small graft as well as the mother tree were not phased. This doesnot tell us a whole lot as what I have been noticing this week is leaf damage and what may be more important is the ability for the abilities of the woody tissues to withstand prolonged cold. What I worry about now, after these late frosts is disease. Primarily Pseudomonas. All I cando now is spray Phyton 27 in combination with a new Bio-Control product called "Rhapsody". *


----------



## Elmore (Apr 16, 2004)

*Speaking of ...*

Ginkgoes. Here is my favorite cultivar, 'ChiChi'.
<img src="http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=29f67aaf-6dbf-1109-45f8-265c1f037b71&size=lg">
Do you see why she's called ChiChi?


----------

